# Greeting



## Татьяна

I live USA now many years and still find difficult to understand American people. I try to change with interact. Please forgive my spell and grammar error.


----------



## Gracie

What do you not understand about Americans?


----------



## TheOldSchool

Татьяна said:


> I live USA now many years and still find difficult to understand American people. I try to change with interact. Please forgive my spell and grammar error.


A/S/L


----------



## skye

Where  were you born


----------



## Pogo

Welcome!  Russian?


----------



## skye

Pogo said:


> Welcome!  Russian?




I like Russians...if he is a Russian under Putin and he is with him

that is ok  in my book!


----------



## Gracie

He is a she.


----------



## Pogo

skye said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!  Russian?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Russians...if he is a Russian under Putin and he is with him
> 
> that is ok  in my book!
Click to expand...


Uh - that was a horse under Putin..


----------



## skye

Gracie said:


> He is a she.




may be you are right ....this is the internet after all...hes are shes and shes are hes.

as long as people are aware of that.....it ok

the morons who fall for that...well

they deserve it


----------



## Татьяна

Gracie said:


> What do you not understand about Americans?



Difficult for explain to me. Is my fault not knowing way of things. Much concern on possess thing. Very competitive all time. Much focus on leisure thing also money. Difficult for express to me I speak better English than write.


----------



## Hossfly

Gracie said:


> He is a she.


SHE is a she, Gracie.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Welcome to USMB!


----------



## skye

men are so naive in the internet....

I would not touch them with a 10 foot pole...

sad....idiotic too...and of course a waste of time....I follow good advise from my family.


----------



## skye

he or she

hey there!

Welcome

LOL


----------



## Gracie

Татьяна said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you not understand about Americans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Difficult for explain to me. Is my fault not knowing way of things. Much concern on possess thing. Very competitive all time. Much focus on leisure thing also money. Difficult for express to me I speak better English than write.
Click to expand...

Not all americans are greedy, selfish, lazy. The 1%ers maybe. The rest of us just try to make do with what we have.


----------



## Pogo

Татьяна said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you not understand about Americans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Difficult for explain to me. Is my fault not knowing way of things. Much concern on possess thing. Very competitive all time. Much focus on leisure thing also money. Difficult for express to me I speak better English than write.
Click to expand...


We are overly concerned with material things, I agree.  We call it "commodity fetish".

You will find generous and patient people here for your communication gaps.


----------



## Pogo

skye said:


> he or she
> 
> hey there!
> 
> Welcome
> 
> LOL



The name transliterated would be "Tat'jana".


----------



## skye

Pogo said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> he or she
> 
> hey there!
> 
> Welcome
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The name transliterated would be "Tat'jana".
Click to expand...


yeah ....whatever ....Welcome then....


----------



## Gracie

Soon as I saw the Tat, I figured female. I just clicked her avie and it says female and where she is from. I think.


----------



## Pogo

skye said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> he or she
> 
> hey there!
> 
> Welcome
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The name transliterated would be "Tat'jana".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah ....whatever ....Welcome then....
Click to expand...


Oh thanks, but I was already here.


----------



## Pogo

Gracie said:


> Soon as I saw the Tat, I figured female. I just clicked her avie and it says female and where she is from. I think.



That's "United States" in Cyrillic.


----------



## Gracie

Соединенные Штаты

Shows USA but in russian.


----------



## Pogo

So Татьяна  --  what do you like to discuss?  Food?  Sport?  Art?  Politics?  Travel?


----------



## Pogo

Gracie said:


> Соединенные Штаты
> 
> Shows USA but in russian.



She must be in Alaska.


----------



## Gracie

I was thinking that. I googled it too. It was all in Russian (wiki) with no way to translate the page like most websites have the option for, but it showed alaska.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Татьяна said:


> I live USA now many years and still find difficult to understand American people. I try to change with interact. Please forgive my spell and grammar error.


I think you are doing very well!


----------



## skye

I love Russians

I hate Obama

so....that's that 

LOL


----------



## Татьяна

skye said:


> Where  were you born


Russia


----------



## Pogo

Gracie said:


> I was thinking that. I googled it too. It was all in Russian (wiki) with no way to translate the page like most websites have the option for, but it showed alaska.



Actually I was joking.  Just because Alaska used to be Russia.  Plus, you can see it from the governor's house.

I'm trying to remember where I saw a large concentration of Russians --- I believe one place was New Jersey.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

skye said:


> I love Russians
> 
> I hate Obama
> 
> so....that's that
> 
> LOL


I think Stratford is Russian and he is a very interesting and friendly person.  I would not miss Obama at all if he decided to move back to Kenya. .....and that's _my _that's that.


----------



## Татьяна

Pogo said:


> Welcome!  Russian?


Yes. Thank you.


----------



## skye

Jeremiah said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Russians
> 
> I hate Obama
> 
> so....that's that
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I think Stratford is Russian and he is a very interesting and friendly person.  I would not miss Obama at all if he decided to move back to Kenya. .....and that's _my _that's that.
Click to expand...


darling I totally agree!


----------



## Татьяна

Gracie said:


> He is a she.


Yes I am girl my name Tatyana.


----------



## skye

Hopefully the OP is not an antisemite.

that's all.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Pogo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking that. I googled it too. It was all in Russian (wiki) with no way to translate the page like most websites have the option for, but it showed alaska.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I was joking.  Just because Alaska used to be Russia.  Plus, you can see it from the governor's house.
> 
> I'm trying to remember where I saw a large concentration of Russians --- I believe one place was New Jersey.
Click to expand...

I believe that South Fla., Minnesota, NY would be included in that number.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Татьяна said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is a she.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am girl my name Tatyana.
Click to expand...

edited


----------



## Pogo

skye said:


> Hopefully the OP is not an antisemite.





Jeremiah said:


> Do you love Israel?



C'mon y'all, this is an intro thread.  Not the place for politics.  .
Yer gonna drive people away.  Nobody wants to hear that shit on an intro.


----------



## skye

Pogo said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the OP is not an antisemite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you love Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> C'mon y'all, this is an intro thread.  Not the place for politics.
Click to expand...


This is no politics

This is just a question.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Sorry.  You're right.  Thank you, Pogo.


----------



## skye

Jeremiah said:


> Sorry.  You're right.  Thank you, Pogo.



who's right


you lost me here


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

skye said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.  You're right.  Thank you, Pogo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who's right
> 
> 
> you lost me here
Click to expand...

Pogo's right.  I shouldn't have asked her if she loves Israel.  It was a spontaneous question of sorts.  Sorry.


----------



## Татьяна

Pogo said:


> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you not understand about Americans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Difficult for explain to me. Is my fault not knowing way of things. Much concern on possess thing. Very competitive all time. Much focus on leisure thing also money. Difficult for express to me I speak better English than write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are overly concerned with material things, I agree.  We call it "commodity fetish".
> 
> You will find generous and patient people here for your communication gaps.
Click to expand...

Thank you much generous welcome. I want to try to improve my write and understand for long time now but to afraid for try now I leap.


----------



## Pogo

Tatyana, do you speak any other languages?  French? German?

I am happy to help with English.  Can converse in French if we need it.


----------



## Pogo

skye said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the OP is not an antisemite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you love Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> C'mon y'all, this is an intro thread.  Not the place for politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is no politics
> 
> This is just a question.
Click to expand...


Behave yourself or I call the cops.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Татьяна said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you not understand about Americans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Difficult for explain to me. Is my fault not knowing way of things. Much concern on possess thing. Very competitive all time. Much focus on leisure thing also money. Difficult for express to me I speak better English than write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are overly concerned with material things, I agree.  We call it "commodity fetish".
> 
> You will find generous and patient people here for your communication gaps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you much generous welcome. I want to try to improve my write and understand for long time now but to afraid for try now I leap.
Click to expand...

You are doing great!  And you know what?  If you join in discussions - there are MANY discussions - you will only get better and better!  Keep writing!  You are doing very well and we're glad to have someone from Russia here!


----------



## skye

Jeremiah said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.  You're right.  Thank you, Pogo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who's right
> 
> 
> you lost me here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pogo's right.  I shouldn't have asked her if she loves Israel.  It was a spontaneous question of sorts.  Sorry.
Click to expand...



Why not

I would have asked that question

what is wrong asking if the person likes or not Israel.

Putin likes Israel I like Putin

We want to know if a new  Russian here likes or not Israel.

Simple.


----------



## Татьяна

Gracie said:


> Соединенные Штаты
> 
> Shows USA but in russian.


I must fix. Difficult write English thank you show my error.


----------



## Pogo

Татьяна said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Соединенные Штаты
> 
> Shows USA but in russian.
> 
> 
> 
> I must fix. Difficult write English thank you show my error.
Click to expand...


Maybe not an error -- I learned what my country name looks like in Cyrillic.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

skye said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.  You're right.  Thank you, Pogo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who's right
> 
> 
> you lost me here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pogo's right.  I shouldn't have asked her if she loves Israel.  It was a spontaneous question of sorts.  Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why not
> 
> I would have asked that question
> 
> what is wrong asking if the person likes or not Israel.
> 
> Putin likes Israel I like Putin
> 
> We want to know if a new  Russian here likes or not Israel.
> 
> Simple.
Click to expand...

Pogo has spoken.


----------



## Pogo

Jeremiah said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.  You're right.  Thank you, Pogo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who's right
> 
> 
> you lost me here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pogo's right.  I shouldn't have asked her if she loves Israel.  It was a spontaneous question of sorts.  Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why not
> 
> I would have asked that question
> 
> what is wrong asking if the person likes or not Israel.
> 
> Putin likes Israel I like Putin
> 
> We want to know if a new  Russian here likes or not Israel.
> 
> Simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pogo has spoken.
Click to expand...


Pogo like the sound of that.  Could go far.


----------



## Татьяна

Pogo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking that. I googled it too. It was all in Russian (wiki) with no way to translate the page like most websites have the option for, but it showed alaska.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I was joking.  Just because Alaska used to be Russia.  Plus, you can see it from the governor's house.
> 
> I'm trying to remember where I saw a large concentration of Russians --- I believe one place was New Jersey.
Click to expand...

Yes many Russian at New Jersey. I live there when child. Now live in mid west.


----------



## skye

Jeremiah said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.  You're right.  Thank you, Pogo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who's right
> 
> 
> you lost me here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pogo's right.  I shouldn't have asked her if she loves Israel.  It was a spontaneous question of sorts.  Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why not
> 
> I would have asked that question
> 
> what is wrong asking if the person likes or not Israel.
> 
> Putin likes Israel I like Putin
> 
> We want to know if a new  Russian here likes or not Israel.
> 
> Simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pogo has spoken.
Click to expand...



Nice to know what people are made of.... disappointing  in your case

Sure  then

GN


----------



## Pogo

Татьяна said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking that. I googled it too. It was all in Russian (wiki) with no way to translate the page like most websites have the option for, but it showed alaska.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I was joking.  Just because Alaska used to be Russia.  Plus, you can see it from the governor's house.
> 
> I'm trying to remember where I saw a large concentration of Russians --- I believe one place was New Jersey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes many Russian at New Jersey. I live there when child. Now live in mid west.
Click to expand...


Is it cold there today?  Windy?


----------



## Татьяна

skye said:


> Hopefully the OP is not an antisemite.
> 
> that's all.


Not know of this word?


----------



## skye

Татьяна said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the OP is not an antisemite.
> 
> that's all.
> 
> 
> 
> Not know of this word?
Click to expand...


What?


----------



## Pogo

Татьяна said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the OP is not an antisemite.
> 
> that's all.
> 
> 
> 
> Not know of this word?
Click to expand...


Not important.  Skye is trying to start trouble.


----------



## Татьяна

Pogo said:


> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking that. I googled it too. It was all in Russian (wiki) with no way to translate the page like most websites have the option for, but it showed alaska.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I was joking.  Just because Alaska used to be Russia.  Plus, you can see it from the governor's house.
> 
> I'm trying to remember where I saw a large concentration of Russians --- I believe one place was New Jersey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes many Russian at New Jersey. I live there when child. Now live in mid west.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it cold there today?  Windy?
Click to expand...

Much wind not so cold.


----------



## skye

Pogo said:


> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the OP is not an antisemite.
> 
> that's all.
> 
> 
> 
> Not know of this word?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not important.  She's trying to start trouble.
Click to expand...



I am not trying to start trouble

I don;t understand what the person means

when he or she says '

"Not of this World"

what is that means???


----------



## Татьяна

Jeremiah said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.  You're right.  Thank you, Pogo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who's right
> 
> 
> you lost me here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pogo's right.  I shouldn't have asked her if she loves Israel.  It was a spontaneous question of sorts.  Sorry.
Click to expand...

I never visit Israel then have not knowledge.


----------



## Pogo

Татьяна said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking that. I googled it too. It was all in Russian (wiki) with no way to translate the page like most websites have the option for, but it showed alaska.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I was joking.  Just because Alaska used to be Russia.  Plus, you can see it from the governor's house.
> 
> I'm trying to remember where I saw a large concentration of Russians --- I believe one place was New Jersey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes many Russian at New Jersey. I live there when child. Now live in mid west.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it cold there today?  Windy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Much wind not so cold.
Click to expand...


We have both here -- windy and cold.  Earlier we had snowflakes.


----------



## skye

Татьяна said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.  You're right.  Thank you, Pogo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who's right
> 
> 
> you lost me here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pogo's right.  I shouldn't have asked her if she loves Israel.  It was a spontaneous question of sorts.  Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never visit Israel then have not knowledge.
Click to expand...



That's cool then

so I must think

you like Israel

no problem then


----------



## Pogo

skye said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the OP is not an antisemite.
> 
> that's all.
> 
> 
> 
> Not know of this word?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not important.  She's trying to start trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not trying to start trouble
> 
> I don;t understand what the person means
> 
> when he or she says '
> 
> "Not of this World"
> 
> what is that means???
Click to expand...


She said *WORD* Skye, she doesn't know the _word _"anti-Semite" because she's just here for simple English conversation and not to get caught up in your relentless political CRAP so put a lid on it already, holy SHIT get a life.


----------



## Татьяна

Pogo said:


> Tatyana, do you speak any other languages?  French? German?
> 
> I am happy to help with English.  Can converse in French if we need it.


I know small of German but much difficult. I need practice English.


----------



## Татьяна

Pogo said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the OP is not an antisemite.
> 
> that's all.
> 
> 
> 
> Not know of this word?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not important.  She's trying to start trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not trying to start trouble
> 
> I don;t understand what the person means
> 
> when he or she says '
> 
> "Not of this World"
> 
> what is that means???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She said *WORD* Skye, she doesn't know the _word _"anti-Semite" because she's just here for simple English conversation and not to get caught up in your relentless political CRAP so put a lid on it already, holy SHIT get a life.
Click to expand...

I make apology not try start the trouble. Many reply fast to me and difficult for my answer.


----------



## skye

Татьяна said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the OP is not an antisemite.
> 
> that's all.
> 
> 
> 
> Not know of this word?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not important.  She's trying to start trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not trying to start trouble
> 
> I don;t understand what the person means
> 
> when he or she says '
> 
> "Not of this World"
> 
> what is that means???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She said *WORD* Skye, she doesn't know the _word _"anti-Semite" because she's just here for simple English conversation and not to get caught up in your relentless political CRAP so put a lid on it already, holy SHIT get a life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I make apology not try start the trouble. Many reply fast to me and difficult for my answer.
Click to expand...



ok

Thank you

that's cool!


----------



## Pogo

Татьяна said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tatyana, do you speak any other languages?  French? German?
> 
> I am happy to help with English.  Can converse in French if we need it.
> 
> 
> 
> I know small of German but much difficult. I need practice English.
Click to expand...


You're doing fine.

Now we would say "I know a little German but it is very difficult".  But you are understood.


----------



## Pogo

Татьяна said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the OP is not an antisemite.
> 
> that's all.
> 
> 
> 
> Not know of this word?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not important.  She's trying to start trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not trying to start trouble
> 
> I don;t understand what the person means
> 
> when he or she says '
> 
> "Not of this World"
> 
> what is that means???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She said *WORD* Skye, she doesn't know the _word _"anti-Semite" because she's just here for simple English conversation and not to get caught up in your relentless political CRAP so put a lid on it already, holy SHIT get a life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I make apology not try start the trouble. Many reply fast to me and difficult for my answer.
Click to expand...


Not your fault.  I yelled at her.  Skye is bad, needs a spanking.


----------



## Grandma

Татьяна said:


> Yes many Russian at New Jersey. I live there when child. Now live in mid west.



Wait a minute - you lived in New Jersey as a child and now live in the Midwest as an adult - yet you still barely speak English?

Surely you went to school, had friends, got a job...


----------



## Grandma

But anyway, welcome.

I promise to be nice.


----------



## Татьяна

Pogo said:


> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tatyana, do you speak any other languages?  French? German?
> 
> I am happy to help with English.  Can converse in French if we need it.
> 
> 
> 
> I know small of German but much difficult. I need practice English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're doing fine.
> 
> Now we would say "I know a little German but it is very difficult".  But you are understood.
Click to expand...

All German I know are large people I am not know of little German. Maybe child? Or I am confuse.


----------



## Pogo

Татьяна said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tatyana, do you speak any other languages?  French? German?
> 
> I am happy to help with English.  Can converse in French if we need it.
> 
> 
> 
> I know small of German but much difficult. I need practice English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're doing fine.
> 
> Now we would say "I know a little German but it is very difficult".  But you are understood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All German I know are large people I am not know of little German. Maybe child? Or I am confuse.
Click to expand...


No, I mean the phrase.

You said "small of German" (language)  --
should be "_a little_ German".

Just a quick English lesson.


----------



## Татьяна

Pogo said:


> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tatyana, do you speak any other languages?  French? German?
> 
> I am happy to help with English.  Can converse in French if we need it.
> 
> 
> 
> I know small of German but much difficult. I need practice English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're doing fine.
> 
> Now we would say "I know a little German but it is very difficult".  But you are understood.
Click to expand...

All German I know large people none little.


----------



## Gracie

I'm wondering why the difficulty in English if she has been here since a child?


----------



## Pogo

WheelieAddict said:


> Welcome. My great grandfather was a Cossack soldier loyal to the Tsar. He fled to the United States with his family to avoid death/persecution from the Bolsheviks.



I uh, don't think she's that old.

But if it's any help I have a friend who's dad was Trotsky's doctor.
She's 98.


----------



## Grandma

Татьяна said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tatyana, do you speak any other languages?  French? German?
> 
> I am happy to help with English.  Can converse in French if we need it.
> 
> 
> 
> I know small of German but much difficult. I need practice English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're doing fine.
> 
> Now we would say "I know a little German but it is very difficult".  But you are understood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All German I know are large people I am not know of little German. Maybe child? Or I am confuse.
Click to expand...


He means that you speak a small amount of German language, that is, you know a little bit of German.


----------



## Gracie

So you are saying all German people are FAT?


----------



## Pogo

Gracie said:


> I'm wondering why the difficulty in English if she has been here since a child?



Fair point...


----------



## Pogo

Grandma said:


> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tatyana, do you speak any other languages?  French? German?
> 
> I am happy to help with English.  Can converse in French if we need it.
> 
> 
> 
> I know small of German but much difficult. I need practice English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're doing fine.
> 
> Now we would say "I know a little German but it is very difficult".  But you are understood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All German I know are large people I am not know of little German. Maybe child? Or I am confuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He means that you speak a small amount of German language, that is, you know a little bit of German.
Click to expand...


I'm not exactly shining as an ESL teacher here


----------



## Gracie

Sorry...but I have suspicions on all newbs. It just doesn't wash. In short, this dog don't hunt.


----------



## Pogo

Gracie said:


> So you are saying all German people are FAT?



Well they do make the best cookies.


----------



## Gracie

And beer. Or so I'm told.
Another question is...why even bring up Germans??? She said she has difficulty understanding Americans. Now all of a sudden germans are fat?

Something smells and it ain't in Denmark.


----------



## Grandma

Gracie said:


> So you are saying all German people are FAT?



No, that they're adults.

Definitely some flaws in her story, though, Gracie.


----------



## Татьяна

Grandma said:


> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes many Russian at New Jersey. I live there when child. Now live in mid west.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute - you lived in New Jersey as a child and now live in the Midwest as an adult - yet you still barely speak English?
> 
> Surely you went to school, had friends, got a job...
Click to expand...

Not do well at school. I find to speak better than write. In New Jersey is much Russian community and only speak Russian when home. We move to midwest and I get no friend. Children not nice make names to me. For my work I am not need speak or write this makes decline in skill. I try improve.


----------



## Pogo

Татьяна said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes many Russian at New Jersey. I live there when child. Now live in mid west.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute - you lived in New Jersey as a child and now live in the Midwest as an adult - yet you still barely speak English?
> 
> Surely you went to school, had friends, got a job...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not do well at school. I find to speak better than write. In New Jersey is much Russian community and only speak Russian when home. We move to midwest and I get no friend. Children not nice make names to me. For my work I am not need speak or write this makes decline in skill. I try improve.
Click to expand...


What kind of work do you do?


----------



## Татьяна

Gracie said:


> And beer. Or so I'm told.
> Another question is...why even bring up Germans??? She said she has difficulty understanding Americans. Now all of a sudden germans are fat?
> 
> Something smells and it ain't in Denmark.


I try to mean tall not small.


----------



## Pogo

Gracie said:


> And beer. Or so I'm told.
> Another question is...why even bring up Germans??? She said she has difficulty understanding Americans. Now all of a sudden germans are fat?



*I* brought up German (the language), as well as French, as a way of finding an intermediary language if we needed it.  She misinterpreted German (the language) as "a German" (person).  That was combined with the confusion of terms of degree.  She only knows "large" and "small", and doesn't know "a little" and "a lot".

However, you are correct -- Germans make good beer.  



Gracie said:


> Something smells and it ain't in Denmark.



Are you saying Danes stink??


----------



## Pogo

"German" = the German language.
"*A* German" = a person from Germany


----------



## Gracie

meh. Whatever.

My radar is spinning all cray cray. I tend to trust my radar even though I am cray cray myself.

Welcome to usmb. 

Toodles. That is slang for adios.


----------



## Pogo

Gracie said:


> meh. Whatever.
> 
> My radar is spinning all cray cray. I tend to trust my radar even though I am cray cray myself.
> 
> Welcome to usmb.
> 
> Toodles. That is slang for adios.



That is cray cry for ciao.   Which is Italiano for BUH bye.


----------



## WheelieAddict

lol, and I was trying to be welcoming and open up some dialog.


----------



## Татьяна

Gracie said:


> Sorry...but I have suspicions on all newbs. It just doesn't wash. In short, this dog don't hunt.


I am not understand the idioms use. I feel you not like me. I will leave for the peace. I found here and it say every person welcome so I try. I feel embarrass with my English and difficult to get courage to try.


----------



## Татьяна

Pogo said:


> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes many Russian at New Jersey. I live there when child. Now live in mid west.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute - you lived in New Jersey as a child and now live in the Midwest as an adult - yet you still barely speak English?
> 
> Surely you went to school, had friends, got a job...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not do well at school. I find to speak better than write. In New Jersey is much Russian community and only speak Russian when home. We move to midwest and I get no friend. Children not nice make names to me. For my work I am not need speak or write this makes decline in skill. I try improve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What kind of work do you do?
Click to expand...

I am dance in show. I have ballet and gymnastic training. For communicate at work I just listen smile and make yes.


----------



## Pogo

Татьяна said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes many Russian at New Jersey. I live there when child. Now live in mid west.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute - you lived in New Jersey as a child and now live in the Midwest as an adult - yet you still barely speak English?
> 
> Surely you went to school, had friends, got a job...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not do well at school. I find to speak better than write. In New Jersey is much Russian community and only speak Russian when home. We move to midwest and I get no friend. Children not nice make names to me. For my work I am not need speak or write this makes decline in skill. I try improve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What kind of work do you do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am dance in show. I have ballet and gymnastic training. For communicate at work I just listen smile and make yes.
Click to expand...


Are you rehearsing a show for performance?


----------



## WheelieAddict

Татьяна said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes many Russian at New Jersey. I live there when child. Now live in mid west.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute - you lived in New Jersey as a child and now live in the Midwest as an adult - yet you still barely speak English?
> 
> Surely you went to school, had friends, got a job...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not do well at school. I find to speak better than write. In New Jersey is much Russian community and only speak Russian when home. We move to midwest and I get no friend. Children not nice make names to me. For my work I am not need speak or write this makes decline in skill. I try improve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What kind of work do you do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am dance in show. I have ballet and gymnastic training. For communicate at work I just listen smile and make yes.
Click to expand...

I am midwest and grandmother speak some Russian. Please contact, will be help friend and nice.


----------



## Татьяна

WheelieAddict said:


> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry...but I have suspicions on all newbs. It just doesn't wash. In short, this dog don't hunt.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not understand the idioms use. I feel you not like me. I will leave for the peace. I found here and it say every person welcome so I try. I feel embarrass with my English and difficult to get courage to try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where in Russia are you from sweetypants?[/QU
> Н
Click to expand...




Pogo said:


> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes many Russian at New Jersey. I live there when child. Now live in mid west.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute - you lived in New Jersey as a child and now live in the Midwest as an adult - yet you still barely speak English?
> 
> Surely you went to school, had friends, got a job...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not do well at school. I find to speak better than write. In New Jersey is much Russian community and only speak Russian when home. We move to midwest and I get no friend. Children not nice make names to me. For my work I am not need speak or write this makes decline in skill. I try improve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What kind of work do you do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am dance in show. I have ballet and gymnastic training. For communicate at work I just listen smile and make yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you rehearsing a show for performance?
Click to expand...

Yes. Is only musical theater show. I dream to work Cirque du Soleil. Someday perhaps?


----------



## WheelieAddict

*Татьяна*! Give help friend nice inform. Pls respond


----------



## Татьяна

WheelieAddict said:


> *Татьяна*! Give help friend nice inform. Pls respond


I am think you mock me.


----------



## WheelieAddict

Татьяна said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Татьяна*! Give help friend nice inform. Pls respond
> 
> 
> 
> I am think you mock me.
Click to expand...

No, help translate, send mssg.


----------



## Татьяна

WheelieAddict said:


> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Татьяна*! Give help friend nice inform. Pls respond
> 
> 
> 
> I am think you mock me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, help translate, send mssg.
Click to expand...

What to translate? And why me I am not understand you meaning.


----------



## WheelieAddict

Татьяна said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Татьяна*! Give help friend nice inform. Pls respond
> 
> 
> 
> I am think you mock me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, help translate, send mssg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What to translate? And why me I am not understand you meaning.
Click to expand...

Type in Russian now. Will reply.


----------



## Gracie

He is fucking with you. Do you understand that? Fucking=messing with you. And yes, he is mocking you.

USMB is not all bad. But you will meet a lot that ARE bad.


----------



## Gracie

Here. Put this on. You are going to need it.


----------



## Татьяна

WheelieAddict said:


> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Татьяна*! Give help friend nice inform. Pls respond
> 
> 
> 
> I am think you mock me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, help translate, send mssg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What to translate? And why me I am not understand you meaning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Type in Russian now. Will reply.
Click to expand...

Почему причина? Я не нужен разговор русского языка.


----------



## Gracie

Неснимвыне знаете.Будьтеосторожны,ребята, которыехотятбеспорядоксвами.


----------



## Gracie

Погоявляетсяхорошимпарнем. He'saджентльмен.


----------



## WheelieAddict

Татьяна said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Татьяна*! Give help friend nice inform. Pls respond
> 
> 
> 
> I am think you mock me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, help translate, send mssg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What to translate? And why me I am not understand you meaning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Type in Russian now. Will reply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Почему причина? Я не нужен разговор русского языка.
Click to expand...

Pochemu prichina? YA ne nuzhen razgovor russkogo yazyka.


----------



## Gracie

I am using this:

Bing Translator


----------



## WheelieAddict

lmao


----------



## Gracie

WheelieAddict said:


> lmao


Knock it off.


----------



## WheelieAddict

Gracie said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Knock it off.
Click to expand...

It's not me I'm playing along with the fake, thought it might be entertaining.


----------



## Gracie

She might be a fake...might not be. And if she isn't, then why run her off with such a mistake?
Intro threads are for intros. Not scaring them away.


----------



## Татьяна

I am not come to have joke make on me. I find a better place to make friend and practice English. Thank you for kindness shown.


----------



## Gracie

Татьяна said:


> I am not come to have joke make on me. I find a better place to make friend and practice English. Thank you for kindness shown.


You need to grow thicker skin. This place is full of rambunctious Americans that poke each other....kind of like a neighborhood rowdy bar/pub. I suggest finding a dance message board or a knitting group. And I say that nicely. Everyone jokes with everyone else. You have to take it in stride. Or not. But good luck wherever you go.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

skye said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.  You're right.  Thank you, Pogo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who's right
> 
> 
> you lost me here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pogo's right.  I shouldn't have asked her if she loves Israel.  It was a spontaneous question of sorts.  Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why not
> 
> I would have asked that question
> 
> what is wrong asking if the person likes or not Israel.
> 
> Putin likes Israel I like Putin
> 
> We want to know if a new  Russian here likes or not Israel.
> 
> Simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pogo has spoken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to know what people are made of.... disappointing  in your case
> 
> Sure  then
> 
> GN
Click to expand...

Don't be that way now, Skye....   Give me a chance to explain myself.  After reading Pogo's comment I realized - he's right - we're shooting ourselves in the foot here!   How many of us have tweeted USMB links on Twitter for people to read and invited them over here to join a discussion?  Some have posted hundreds of links per day!  

What do you want to bet that this woman found the USMB link on Twitter?  Gracie tweets articles to Twitter a great deal.  So do others.  So why invite them here and then drive them away in the intro forum?  It makes no sense.  The intro forum should shine like a brand new penny - and make the newcomer feel right at home.  

Therein my decision and apology to Pogo.  Still friends?  Hope so!


----------



## Mertex

Татьяна said:


> I live USA now many years and still find difficult to understand American people. I try to change with interact. Please forgive my spell and grammar error.




Some of us were born here and still find Americans difficult to understand.  Hang in there, you'll get used to it.  Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## Mertex

skye said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!  Russian?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Russians...if he is a Russian under Putin and he is with him
> 
> *that is ok  in my book! *
Click to expand...


Why am I not surprised?

Putin Is A Dictator And A Ruthless Killer


----------



## PK1

WheelieAddict said:


> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am think you mock me.
> 
> 
> 
> No, help translate, send mssg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What to translate? And why me I am not understand you meaning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Type in Russian now. Will reply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Почему причина? Я не нужен разговор русского языка.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pochemu prichina? YA ne nuzhen razgovor russkogo yazyka.
Click to expand...

---
No Cyrillic? 
.


----------



## PK1

Gracie said:


> I am using this:
> 
> Bing Translator


---
A better translator is Babylon:

English to Russian Translation
.


----------



## PK1

Татьяна said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Type in Russian now. Will reply.
> 
> 
> 
> Почему причина? Я не нужен разговор русского языка.
Click to expand...

---
Добро пожаловать в USMB дискуссии! Вы можете использовать Интернет перевод сайтов таких как Вавилон для перевод с русского на английский!
.


----------



## Stratford57

Jeremiah said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Russians
> 
> I hate Obama
> 
> so....that's that
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I think Stratford is Russian and he is a very interesting and friendly person.  I would not miss Obama at all if he decided to move back to Kenya. .....and that's _my _that's that.
Click to expand...

Thank you, Jeremiah! Thank you, Skye!



Татьяна said:


> I am not come to have joke make on me. I find a better place to make friend and practice English. Thank you for kindness shown.


Таня, there are quite a few Russians here besides me (I'm a Russian trapped in Nazi Ukraine though): Sbiker, Igrok, ThirdTerm, Sharik, Sonc. In case you're interested.
The majority of us supports and respects Putin and thus makes quite a few of others (like PK1) mad. They call us "Putin's agents" , we are kinda used to that and pretty much ignore them.  My advise to you is: don't pay attention to negative responses, concentrate on positive ones, I can guarantee you'll find plenty of positive, friendly, smart and interesting  people here and like them.
Спокойствие, только спокойствие.... (Карлсон)

BTW, who are your favorite leaders?


----------



## Gracie

I like Putin. I wish our POTUS had the 'nads he does.


----------



## saveliberty

Gracie said:


> I like Putin. I wish our POTUS had the 'nads he does.



Interesting operation would be required, but I have no problem with it.


----------



## PK1

Stratford57 said:


> Таня, there are quite a few Russians here besides me (I'm a Russian trapped in Nazi Ukraine though) ...
> The majority of us supports and respects Putin and thus makes quite a few of others (like PK1) mad. They call us "Putin's agents" ...
> BTW, who are your favorite leaders?


---
Gee, it did not take long for you to appear & try gathering additional intelligence on a suspected Russian expatriate!
Of course, the first thing you want to know is if Таня (Татьяна to you; you don't know her yet) likes *Putin*!
If not, you will expand on her *FSB* (formerly KGB) file, no?

You are "trapped" (LOL!) in eastern Ukraine? Are you now calling the Russian separatists/terrorists "Nazis" now? Or, are you now saying you don't live in a Donbas oblast?
Maybe you actually live in St. Petersburg ...

.


----------



## saveliberty

Sounds like PK1 makes a good case.


----------



## Gracie

saveliberty said:


> Sounds like PK1 makes a good case.


I was going to ask her when she first showed up what she thought of Putin, but refrained since this is an intro thread. Still....it's not a strange question to ask. I don't run across Russians often unless they flat out state they are, and that is the first thing that pops in my head.


----------



## PK1

Gracie said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like PK1 makes a good case.
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to ask her when she first showed up what she thought of Putin, but refrained since this is an intro thread. Still....it's not a strange question to ask. I don't run across Russians often unless they flat out state they are, and that is the first thing that pops in my head.
Click to expand...

---
The reality is that Russia's FSB is good at spying (aka "gathering intelligence") just like CIA & MI6.
And it was our NSA spying on our European friends (e.g., Merkel), like FSB did/does if they are competent, and they are!

The difference is that the *Kremlin takes a harsher view on its opponents*, just like KGB did. The USA takes its 1st Amendment seriously. Try criticizing Putin effectively and you will get killed.
BIG difference.

I have many Russian friends, and most live outside Russia for a reason.
.


----------



## Pogo

Gracie said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like PK1 makes a good case.
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to ask her when she first showed up what she thought of Putin, but refrained since this is an intro thread. Still....it's not a strange question to ask. I don't run across Russians often unless they flat out state they are, and that is the first thing that pops in my head.
Click to expand...


Skye already did that, and started bombarding her with questions about antisemitism and O'bama and all kinds of freaky shit she didn't even understand.  The poor girl just wanted some exercise in English that it looks like has evaded her.  She's prolly given up on this place after the way she was treated.

Sometimes this place is just fuckin' disgusting.  The post before this one -- another example.  It's all about "me me me".


----------



## PK1

Pogo said:


> Sometimes this place is just fuckin' disgusting.  The post before this one -- another example.  It's all about "me me me".


---
Huh?
Care to elaborate?
.


----------



## Gracie

Yeah, skye was all over her. But skye was schnockered as usual, too. What else is new?


----------



## skye

Jeremiah said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> who's right
> 
> 
> you lost me here
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo's right.  I shouldn't have asked her if she loves Israel.  It was a spontaneous question of sorts.  Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why not
> 
> I would have asked that question
> 
> what is wrong asking if the person likes or not Israel.
> 
> Putin likes Israel I like Putin
> 
> We want to know if a new  Russian here likes or not Israel.
> 
> Simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pogo has spoken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to know what people are made of.... disappointing  in your case
> 
> Sure  then
> 
> GN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't be that way now, Skye....   Give me a chance to explain myself.  After reading Pogo's comment I realized - he's right - we're shooting ourselves in the foot here!   How many of us have tweeted USMB links on Twitter for people to read and invited them over here to join a discussion?  Some have posted hundreds of links per day!
> 
> What do you want to bet that this woman found the USMB link on Twitter?  Gracie tweets articles to Twitter a great deal.  So do others.  So why invite them here and then drive them away in the intro forum?  It makes no sense.  The intro forum should shine like a brand new penny - and make the newcomer feel right at home.
> 
> Therein my decision and apology to Pogo.  Still friends?  Hope so!
Click to expand...




(((( Of course still friends Jerry )))) 

You know I like you very much!


----------



## Pogo

Jeremiah said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> who's right
> 
> 
> you lost me here
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo's right.  I shouldn't have asked her if she loves Israel.  It was a spontaneous question of sorts.  Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why not
> 
> I would have asked that question
> 
> what is wrong asking if the person likes or not Israel.
> 
> Putin likes Israel I like Putin
> 
> We want to know if a new  Russian here likes or not Israel.
> 
> Simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pogo has spoken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to know what people are made of.... disappointing  in your case
> 
> Sure  then
> 
> GN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't be that way now, Skye....   Give me a chance to explain myself.  After reading Pogo's comment I realized - he's right - we're shooting ourselves in the foot here!   How many of us have tweeted USMB links on Twitter for people to read and invited them over here to join a discussion?  Some have posted hundreds of links per day!
> 
> What do you want to bet that this woman found the USMB link on Twitter?  Gracie tweets articles to Twitter a great deal.  So do others.  So why invite them here and then drive them away in the intro forum?  It makes no sense.  The intro forum should shine like a brand new penny - and make the newcomer feel right at home.
> 
> Therein my decision and apology to Pogo.  Still friends?  Hope so!
Click to expand...


Thank you Jeri.  I did not see this post until now but very well said.  I know we've had disagreements on this or that but through it all I always knew you have a good heart.


----------



## defcon4

Grandma said:


> But anyway, welcome.
> 
> I promise to be nice.


You are always nice


----------



## defcon4

Welcome Tati..


----------



## Татьяна

PK1 said:


> Добро пожаловать в USMB дискуссии! Вы можете использовать Интернет перевод сайтов таких как Вавилон для перевод с русского на английский!
> .



Thank you. I try to not be cheat use translate from internet.


----------



## ChrisL

Татьяна said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Добро пожаловать в USMB дискуссии! Вы можете использовать Интернет перевод сайтов таких как Вавилон для перевод с русского на английский!
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I try to not be cheat use translate from internet.
Click to expand...


Hello and welcome!    Don't worry, there are others here that don't speak perfect English.  Practice makes perfect!


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Добро пожаловать в USMB дискуссии! Вы можете использовать Интернет перевод сайтов таких как Вавилон для перевод с русского на английский!
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I try to not be cheat use translate from internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hello and welcome!    Don't worry, there are others here that don't speak perfect English.  Practice makes perfect!
Click to expand...


This one ^^ is a good heart, Tatyana.   One of those I told you about.


----------



## PK1

Татьяна said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Добро пожаловать в USMB дискуссии! Вы можете использовать Интернет перевод сайтов таких как Вавилон для перевод с русского на английский!
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I try to not be cheat use translate from internet.
Click to expand...

---
Please don't think that using the Babylon internet translator is "cheating"!
Russian to English Translation

I know a little Russian (& travelled to Moscow), but i need a translator to improve my writing. I speak Russian much better than i write it.

I understand you want to improve your English writing skills, and i suspect that you may *not* want to discuss *politics* for personal security reasons, so my advice is to ignore the questions that may reveal too much about yourself, since TMI (too much information) may be used against you, especially if you are from Russia!
.


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Добро пожаловать в USMB дискуссии! Вы можете использовать Интернет перевод сайтов таких как Вавилон для перевод с русского на английский!
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I try to not be cheat use translate from internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hello and welcome!    Don't worry, there are others here that don't speak perfect English.  Practice makes perfect!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This one ^^ is a good heart, Tatyana.   One of those I told you about.
Click to expand...


Awww.    That is so nice of you to say, Pogo!


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Добро пожаловать в USMB дискуссии! Вы можете использовать Интернет перевод сайтов таких как Вавилон для перевод с русского на английский!
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I try to not be cheat use translate from internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hello and welcome!    Don't worry, there are others here that don't speak perfect English.  Practice makes perfect!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This one ^^ is a good heart, Tatyana.   One of those I told you about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awww.    That is so nice of you to say, Pogo!
Click to expand...


I try above all to be honest.  Hearts are very important.  Some got 'em, some don't.  You definitely do.  

The OP got beset with the other kind last night (after the bars closed of course) and she was discouraged.  I tried to tell her not everyone is quite that bad.  But what some of them were doing is why she still doesn't speak English.  It drives people into isolation, and it's mean, and it needs to stop.

Rant off.


----------



## browsing deer

Татьяна said:


> I live USA now many years and still find difficult to understand American people. I try to change with interact. Please forgive my spell and grammar error.


Не понемаю!


----------



## Татьяна

Stratford57 said:


> Таня, there are quite a few Russians here besides me (I'm a Russian trapped in Nazi Ukraine though): Sbiker, Igrok, ThirdTerm, Sharik, Sonc. In case you're interested.
> The majority of us supports and respects Putin and thus makes quite a few of others (like PK1) mad. They call us "Putin's agents" , we are kinda used to that and pretty much ignore them.  My advise to you is: don't pay attention to negative responses, concentrate on positive ones, I can guarantee you'll find plenty of positive, friendly, smart and interesting  people here and like them.
> Спокойствие, только спокойствие.... (Карлсон)
> 
> BTW, who are your favorite leaders?



Thank you I try more here and calm yes. 

Politic is not so interest for me so I have not educate on these. I understand many American think Putin bad but he is strong leader and give Russia a respect in world. More I am not know.


----------



## Татьяна

PK1 said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Таня, there are quite a few Russians here besides me (I'm a Russian trapped in Nazi Ukraine though) ...
> The majority of us supports and respects Putin and thus makes quite a few of others (like PK1) mad. They call us "Putin's agents" ...
> BTW, who are your favorite leaders?
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> Gee, it did not take long for you to appear & try gathering additional intelligence on a suspected Russian expatriate!
> Of course, the first thing you want to know is if Таня (Татьяна to you; you don't know her yet) likes *Putin*!
> If not, you will expand on her *FSB* (formerly KGB) file, no?
Click to expand...


I do not worry FSB I am no one. Simple girl that enjoy dance and party. Thank you concern and kindness.


----------



## Pogo

Somebody always tries to bring politics into an Intro thread.

Makes my head hurt.  

They tried to do that in my intro thread too.  I wouldn't take the bait.  I just wanted to know where the women were.
You can ask George Costanza.  I threatened to waterboard him if he didn't tell me.


----------



## Gracie

Татьяна said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Добро пожаловать в USMB дискуссии! Вы можете использовать Интернет перевод сайтов таких как Вавилон для перевод с русского на английский!
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I try to not be cheat use translate from internet.
Click to expand...

Glad to see you changed your mind and came back.


----------



## Gracie

You want to be a dancer in cirque du soleil? I love watching them when they are on TV. They are in Las Vegas too but I didn't get to see them perform.


----------



## Татьяна

Gracie said:


> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Добро пожаловать в USMB дискуссии! Вы можете использовать Интернет перевод сайтов таких как Вавилон для перевод с русского на английский!
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I try to not be cheat use translate from internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad to see you changed your mind and came back.
Click to expand...


Pogo convince me.


----------



## Татьяна

Gracie said:


> You want to be a dancer in cirque du soleil? I love watching them when they are on TV. They are in Las Vegas too but I didn't get to see them perform.



I also do gymnastic. I love perform and audience appreciate.


----------



## Gracie

Татьяна said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want to be a dancer in cirque du soleil? I love watching them when they are on TV. They are in Las Vegas too but I didn't get to see them perform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also do gymnastic. I love perform and audience appreciate.
Click to expand...

Oh, gymnastics is a must in cirque du soleil! Russian women rock at that, too.
I love their music. Its so ethereal. You might have to google that word. It means...mystical-ish.


----------



## Gracie

Pogo is a good man. He and I bump heads from time to time, but hug afterwards.


----------



## Pogo

Татьяна said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Добро пожаловать в USMB дискуссии! Вы можете использовать Интернет перевод сайтов таких как Вавилон для перевод с русского на английский!
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I try to not be cheat use translate from internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad to see you changed your mind and came back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pogo convince me.
Click to expand...


That may be the nicest thing anyone's ever said to me on this board.


----------



## Pogo

Gracie said:


> Pogo is a good man. He and I bump heads from time to time, but hug afterwards.



Gracie is another good heart.  Said it before, saying it again.


----------



## Sbiker

Татьяна said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Таня, there are quite a few Russians here besides me (I'm a Russian trapped in Nazi Ukraine though) ...
> The majority of us supports and respects Putin and thus makes quite a few of others (like PK1) mad. They call us "Putin's agents" ...
> BTW, who are your favorite leaders?
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> Gee, it did not take long for you to appear & try gathering additional intelligence on a suspected Russian expatriate!
> Of course, the first thing you want to know is if Таня (Татьяна to you; you don't know her yet) likes *Putin*!
> If not, you will expand on her *FSB* (formerly KGB) file, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not worry FSB I am no one. Simple girl that enjoy dance and party. Thank you concern and kindness.
Click to expand...


Try to keep discussion with him to learn more about secret St. Petersburg school of trolls and other horror stories about non-democratic Russia


----------



## Татьяна

Sbiker said:


> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Таня, there are quite a few Russians here besides me (I'm a Russian trapped in Nazi Ukraine though) ...
> The majority of us supports and respects Putin and thus makes quite a few of others (like PK1) mad. They call us "Putin's agents" ...
> BTW, who are your favorite leaders?
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> Gee, it did not take long for you to appear & try gathering additional intelligence on a suspected Russian expatriate!
> Of course, the first thing you want to know is if Таня (Татьяна to you; you don't know her yet) likes *Putin*!
> If not, you will expand on her *FSB* (formerly KGB) file, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not worry FSB I am no one. Simple girl that enjoy dance and party. Thank you concern and kindness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try to keep discussion with him to learn more about secret St. Petersburg school of trolls and other horror stories about non-democratic Russia
Click to expand...


I have not desire for learn of this school.


----------



## Sbiker

Татьяна said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Таня, there are quite a few Russians here besides me (I'm a Russian trapped in Nazi Ukraine though) ...
> The majority of us supports and respects Putin and thus makes quite a few of others (like PK1) mad. They call us "Putin's agents" ...
> BTW, who are your favorite leaders?
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> Gee, it did not take long for you to appear & try gathering additional intelligence on a suspected Russian expatriate!
> Of course, the first thing you want to know is if Таня (Татьяна to you; you don't know her yet) likes *Putin*!
> If not, you will expand on her *FSB* (formerly KGB) file, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not worry FSB I am no one. Simple girl that enjoy dance and party. Thank you concern and kindness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try to keep discussion with him to learn more about secret St. Petersburg school of trolls and other horror stories about non-democratic Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have not desire for learn of this school.
Click to expand...


Such an egoism!

Did you thought about poor troll teachers from FSB, who want some advertising?


----------



## xband

Татьяна said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you not understand about Americans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Difficult for explain to me. Is my fault not knowing way of things. Much concern on possess thing. Very competitive all time. Much focus on leisure thing also money. Difficult for express to me I speak better English than write.
Click to expand...


Americans are clannish meaning as in the Clans of old Scotland that would be better said as tribal mentality. Your writing is much better than the average native born American. Come on in, kick your shoes off and stay a while.


----------



## Татьяна

Sbiker said:


> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Таня, there are quite a few Russians here besides me (I'm a Russian trapped in Nazi Ukraine though) ...
> The majority of us supports and respects Putin and thus makes quite a few of others (like PK1) mad. They call us "Putin's agents" ...
> BTW, who are your favorite leaders?
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> Gee, it did not take long for you to appear & try gathering additional intelligence on a suspected Russian expatriate!
> Of course, the first thing you want to know is if Таня (Татьяна to you; you don't know her yet) likes *Putin*!
> If not, you will expand on her *FSB* (formerly KGB) file, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not worry FSB I am no one. Simple girl that enjoy dance and party. Thank you concern and kindness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try to keep discussion with him to learn more about secret St. Petersburg school of trolls and other horror stories about non-democratic Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have not desire for learn of this school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such an egoism!
> 
> Did you thought about poor troll teachers from FSB, who want some advertising?
Click to expand...


Apology for my thoughtless. Give address I send pastry.


----------



## Татьяна

xband said:


> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you not understand about Americans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Difficult for explain to me. Is my fault not knowing way of things. Much concern on possess thing. Very competitive all time. Much focus on leisure thing also money. Difficult for express to me I speak better English than write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Americans are clannish meaning as in the Clans of old Scotland that would be better said as tribal mentality. Your writing is much better than the average native born American. Come on in, kick your shoes off and stay a while.
Click to expand...


I am flatter of you words. I know English writing not my best of skill. That is purpose of visit here to make practice for writing and understand of American idea.


----------



## xband

Татьяна said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you not understand about Americans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Difficult for explain to me. Is my fault not knowing way of things. Much concern on possess thing. Very competitive all time. Much focus on leisure thing also money. Difficult for express to me I speak better English than write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Americans are clannish meaning as in the Clans of old Scotland that would be better said as tribal mentality. Your writing is much better than the average native born American. Come on in, kick your shoes off and stay a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am flatter of you words. I know English writing not my best of skill. That is purpose of visit here to make practice for writing and understand of American idea.
Click to expand...


Thanks but I did not flatter you. Flattery are insincere platitudes.


----------



## Sbiker

Татьяна said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> Gee, it did not take long for you to appear & try gathering additional intelligence on a suspected Russian expatriate!
> Of course, the first thing you want to know is if Таня (Татьяна to you; you don't know her yet) likes *Putin*!
> If not, you will expand on her *FSB* (formerly KGB) file, no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not worry FSB I am no one. Simple girl that enjoy dance and party. Thank you concern and kindness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try to keep discussion with him to learn more about secret St. Petersburg school of trolls and other horror stories about non-democratic Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have not desire for learn of this school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such an egoism!
> 
> Did you thought about poor troll teachers from FSB, who want some advertising?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apology for my thoughtless. Give address I send pastry.
Click to expand...


Russia, GULAG, Caspian-Persian Gulf canal


----------



## PK1

Татьяна said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not worry FSB I am no one. Simple girl that enjoy dance and party. Thank you concern and kindness.
> 
> 
> 
> Try to keep discussion with him to learn more about secret St. Petersburg school of trolls and other horror stories about non-democratic Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not desire for learn of this school.
Click to expand...

---
I realize you are not interested in politics, and Sbiker should know that if he read your previous posts.

However, in your own time (away from this discussion thread), you can practice learning how/which English words are written when comparing them to Russian for same articles. That helps me to learn more Russian.

For example, these two Wikipedia articles are the same reference; one in English and the other in Russian:

Web brigades - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Веб-бригады — Википедия
.


----------



## Sbiker

PK1 said:


> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not worry FSB I am no one. Simple girl that enjoy dance and party. Thank you concern and kindness.
> 
> 
> 
> Try to keep discussion with him to learn more about secret St. Petersburg school of trolls and other horror stories about non-democratic Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not desire for learn of this school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---
> I realize you are not interested in politics, and Sbiker should know that if he read your previous posts.
> 
> However, in your own time (away from this discussion thread), you can practice learning how/which English words are written when comparing them to Russian for same articles. That helps me to learn more Russian.
> 
> For example, these two Wikipedia articles are the same reference; one in English and the other in Russian:
> 
> Web brigades - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Веб-бригады — Википедия
> .
Click to expand...


Татьяна, I was completely right!  That's because I have some knowledges in astrology and prediction. In you want to hear my prediction about your fate, just provide me another 3 clients, and it will be for the half price for you!


----------



## Pogo

xband said:


> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you not understand about Americans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Difficult for explain to me. Is my fault not knowing way of things. Much concern on possess thing. Very competitive all time. Much focus on leisure thing also money. Difficult for express to me I speak better English than write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Americans are clannish meaning as in the Clans of old Scotland that would be better said as tribal mentality. Your writing is much better than the average native born American. Come on in, kick your shoes off and stay a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am flatter of you words. I know English writing not my best of skill. That is purpose of visit here to make practice for writing and understand of American idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks but I did not flatter you. Flattery are insincere platitudes.
Click to expand...


Not necessarily.  Certainly not insincere when I do it.  

Insincere would be sarcasm.


----------



## Rohrer 714

Ko no know.


----------



## Татьяна

Sbiker said:


> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not worry FSB I am no one. Simple girl that enjoy dance and party. Thank you concern and kindness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try to keep discussion with him to learn more about secret St. Petersburg school of trolls and other horror stories about non-democratic Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have not desire for learn of this school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such an egoism!
> 
> Did you thought about poor troll teachers from FSB, who want some advertising?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apology for my thoughtless. Give address I send pastry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia, GULAG, Caspian-Persian Gulf canal
Click to expand...


I send apple pastry I hope FSB enjoy them!


----------



## Татьяна

Sbiker said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not worry FSB I am no one. Simple girl that enjoy dance and party. Thank you concern and kindness.
> 
> 
> 
> Try to keep discussion with him to learn more about secret St. Petersburg school of trolls and other horror stories about non-democratic Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not desire for learn of this school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---
> I realize you are not interested in politics, and Sbiker should know that if he read your previous posts.
> 
> However, in your own time (away from this discussion thread), you can practice learning how/which English words are written when comparing them to Russian for same articles. That helps me to learn more Russian.
> 
> For example, these two Wikipedia articles are the same reference; one in English and the other in Russian:
> 
> Web brigades - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Веб-бригады — Википедия
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Татьяна, I was completely right!  That's because I have some knowledges in astrology and prediction. In you want to hear my prediction about your fate, just provide me another 3 clients, and it will be for the half price for you!
Click to expand...


Such offer tempts me however I must be decline it. 

I have same hat you dog has only white. I love hat for winter!


----------



## Sbiker

Татьяна said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not worry FSB I am no one. Simple girl that enjoy dance and party. Thank you concern and kindness.
> 
> 
> 
> Try to keep discussion with him to learn more about secret St. Petersburg school of trolls and other horror stories about non-democratic Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not desire for learn of this school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---
> I realize you are not interested in politics, and Sbiker should know that if he read your previous posts.
> 
> However, in your own time (away from this discussion thread), you can practice learning how/which English words are written when comparing them to Russian for same articles. That helps me to learn more Russian.
> 
> For example, these two Wikipedia articles are the same reference; one in English and the other in Russian:
> 
> Web brigades - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Веб-бригады — Википедия
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Татьяна, I was completely right!  That's because I have some knowledges in astrology and prediction. In you want to hear my prediction about your fate, just provide me another 3 clients, and it will be for the half price for you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such offer tempts me however I must be decline it.
> 
> I have same hat you dog has only white. I love hat for winter!
Click to expand...


Hm... But as for me, I don't like hats of this style since childhood. I prefer sport hat and alaska-style hood for wind and serious temperatures... 

p.s. happy Cosmonautics Day!


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you not understand about Americans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Difficult for explain to me. Is my fault not knowing way of things. Much concern on possess thing. Very competitive all time. Much focus on leisure thing also money. Difficult for express to me I speak better English than write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Americans are clannish meaning as in the Clans of old Scotland that would be better said as tribal mentality. Your writing is much better than the average native born American. Come on in, kick your shoes off and stay a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am flatter of you words. I know English writing not my best of skill. That is purpose of visit here to make practice for writing and understand of American idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks but I did not flatter you. Flattery are insincere platitudes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not necessarily.  Certainly not insincere when I do it.
> 
> Insincere would be sarcasm.
Click to expand...


That's what you say to ALL the girls!


----------



## Татьяна

Sbiker said:


> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try to keep discussion with him to learn more about secret St. Petersburg school of trolls and other horror stories about non-democratic Russia
> 
> 
> 
> I have not desire for learn of this school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---
> I realize you are not interested in politics, and Sbiker should know that if he read your previous posts.
> 
> However, in your own time (away from this discussion thread), you can practice learning how/which English words are written when comparing them to Russian for same articles. That helps me to learn more Russian.
> 
> For example, these two Wikipedia articles are the same reference; one in English and the other in Russian:
> 
> Web brigades - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Веб-бригады — Википедия
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Татьяна, I was completely right!  That's because I have some knowledges in astrology and prediction. In you want to hear my prediction about your fate, just provide me another 3 clients, and it will be for the half price for you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such offer tempts me however I must be decline it.
> 
> I have same hat you dog has only white. I love hat for winter!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hm... But as for me, I don't like hats of this style since childhood. I prefer sport hat and alaska-style hood for wind and serious temperatures...
> 
> p.s. happy Cosmonautics Day!
Click to expand...


I only experience perhaps -10 temperature my hat make me warm.

Yes! Go CCCP! Go Yuri! First to space!

American friend please forgive nationalist pride.


----------



## ChrisL

Татьяна said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not desire for learn of this school.
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> I realize you are not interested in politics, and Sbiker should know that if he read your previous posts.
> 
> However, in your own time (away from this discussion thread), you can practice learning how/which English words are written when comparing them to Russian for same articles. That helps me to learn more Russian.
> 
> For example, these two Wikipedia articles are the same reference; one in English and the other in Russian:
> 
> Web brigades - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Веб-бригады — Википедия
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Татьяна, I was completely right!  That's because I have some knowledges in astrology and prediction. In you want to hear my prediction about your fate, just provide me another 3 clients, and it will be for the half price for you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such offer tempts me however I must be decline it.
> 
> I have same hat you dog has only white. I love hat for winter!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hm... But as for me, I don't like hats of this style since childhood. I prefer sport hat and alaska-style hood for wind and serious temperatures...
> 
> p.s. happy Cosmonautics Day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only experience perhaps -10 temperature my hat make me warm.
> 
> Yes! Go CCCP! Go Yuri! First to space!
> 
> American friend please forgive nationalist pride.
Click to expand...


I would like one of those hats.  It gets cold here too!  I live in New England, and we have cold and snow for a good portion of the year.


----------



## Татьяна

ChrisL said:


> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> I realize you are not interested in politics, and Sbiker should know that if he read your previous posts.
> 
> However, in your own time (away from this discussion thread), you can practice learning how/which English words are written when comparing them to Russian for same articles. That helps me to learn more Russian.
> 
> For example, these two Wikipedia articles are the same reference; one in English and the other in Russian:
> 
> Web brigades - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Веб-бригады — Википедия
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Татьяна, I was completely right!  That's because I have some knowledges in astrology and prediction. In you want to hear my prediction about your fate, just provide me another 3 clients, and it will be for the half price for you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such offer tempts me however I must be decline it.
> 
> I have same hat you dog has only white. I love hat for winter!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hm... But as for me, I don't like hats of this style since childhood. I prefer sport hat and alaska-style hood for wind and serious temperatures...
> 
> p.s. happy Cosmonautics Day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only experience perhaps -10 temperature my hat make me warm.
> 
> Yes! Go CCCP! Go Yuri! First to space!
> 
> American friend please forgive nationalist pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would like one of those hats.  It gets cold here too!  I live in New England, and we have cold and snow for a good portion of the year.
Click to expand...


You locate authentic Russian hat on eBay pay not so much only $25 USD + post expensive price not bargain.


----------



## Sbiker

Татьяна said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not desire for learn of this school.
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> I realize you are not interested in politics, and Sbiker should know that if he read your previous posts.
> 
> However, in your own time (away from this discussion thread), you can practice learning how/which English words are written when comparing them to Russian for same articles. That helps me to learn more Russian.
> 
> For example, these two Wikipedia articles are the same reference; one in English and the other in Russian:
> 
> Web brigades - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Веб-бригады — Википедия
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Татьяна, I was completely right!  That's because I have some knowledges in astrology and prediction. In you want to hear my prediction about your fate, just provide me another 3 clients, and it will be for the half price for you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such offer tempts me however I must be decline it.
> 
> I have same hat you dog has only white. I love hat for winter!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hm... But as for me, I don't like hats of this style since childhood. I prefer sport hat and alaska-style hood for wind and serious temperatures...
> 
> p.s. happy Cosmonautics Day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only experience perhaps -10 temperature my hat make me warm.
> 
> Yes! Go CCCP! Go Yuri! First to space!
> 
> American friend please forgive nationalist pride.
Click to expand...


Americans can be proud of monopoly in outer space, behind the Mars orbit. Especially of Vojagers...


----------



## Sbiker

ChrisL said:


> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> I realize you are not interested in politics, and Sbiker should know that if he read your previous posts.
> 
> However, in your own time (away from this discussion thread), you can practice learning how/which English words are written when comparing them to Russian for same articles. That helps me to learn more Russian.
> 
> For example, these two Wikipedia articles are the same reference; one in English and the other in Russian:
> 
> Web brigades - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Веб-бригады — Википедия
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Татьяна, I was completely right!  That's because I have some knowledges in astrology and prediction. In you want to hear my prediction about your fate, just provide me another 3 clients, and it will be for the half price for you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such offer tempts me however I must be decline it.
> 
> I have same hat you dog has only white. I love hat for winter!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hm... But as for me, I don't like hats of this style since childhood. I prefer sport hat and alaska-style hood for wind and serious temperatures...
> 
> p.s. happy Cosmonautics Day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only experience perhaps -10 temperature my hat make me warm.
> 
> Yes! Go CCCP! Go Yuri! First to space!
> 
> American friend please forgive nationalist pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would like one of those hats.  It gets cold here too!  I live in New England, and we have cold and snow for a good portion of the year.
Click to expand...


Yeah, it's a good choice for this weather. I live in south-central Russia, approximately at latitude like Calgary - here is similar climate... But in more cold climate, like -40 in Siberia, I would recommend clothes in Alaska-style, without any undefended holes... )

P.S. Do YOU believe in astrology and faith prediction?  24$, post expensive price, first prediction - free ))

P.P.S. Ok, 23$


----------



## waltky

Uncle Ferd says...

... H-e-l-l-o Tatyana.


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> Difficult for explain to me. Is my fault not knowing way of things. Much concern on possess thing. Very competitive all time. Much focus on leisure thing also money. Difficult for express to me I speak better English than write.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Americans are clannish meaning as in the Clans of old Scotland that would be better said as tribal mentality. Your writing is much better than the average native born American. Come on in, kick your shoes off and stay a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am flatter of you words. I know English writing not my best of skill. That is purpose of visit here to make practice for writing and understand of American idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks but I did not flatter you. Flattery are insincere platitudes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not necessarily.  Certainly not insincere when I do it.
> 
> Insincere would be sarcasm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what you say to ALL the girls!
Click to expand...


Well....... yeah.   But it's always sincere.


----------



## ChrisL

Sbiker said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Татьяна, I was completely right!  That's because I have some knowledges in astrology and prediction. In you want to hear my prediction about your fate, just provide me another 3 clients, and it will be for the half price for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such offer tempts me however I must be decline it.
> 
> I have same hat you dog has only white. I love hat for winter!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hm... But as for me, I don't like hats of this style since childhood. I prefer sport hat and alaska-style hood for wind and serious temperatures...
> 
> p.s. happy Cosmonautics Day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only experience perhaps -10 temperature my hat make me warm.
> 
> Yes! Go CCCP! Go Yuri! First to space!
> 
> American friend please forgive nationalist pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would like one of those hats.  It gets cold here too!  I live in New England, and we have cold and snow for a good portion of the year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's a good choice for this weather. I live in south-central Russia, approximately at latitude like Calgary - here is similar climate... But in more cold climate, like -40 in Siberia, I would recommend clothes in Alaska-style, without any undefended holes... )
> 
> P.S. Do YOU believe in astrology and faith prediction?  24$, post expensive price, first prediction - free ))
> 
> P.P.S. Ok, 23$
Click to expand...


It doesn't get THAT cold here, thankfully.  I don't think I could survive.


----------



## Татьяна

Sbiker said:


> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Татьяна said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> I realize you are not interested in politics, and Sbiker should know that if he read your previous posts.
> 
> However, in your own time (away from this discussion thread), you can practice learning how/which English words are written when comparing them to Russian for same articles. That helps me to learn more Russian.
> 
> For example, these two Wikipedia articles are the same reference; one in English and the other in Russian:
> 
> Web brigades - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Веб-бригады — Википедия
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Татьяна, I was completely right!  That's because I have some knowledges in astrology and prediction. In you want to hear my prediction about your fate, just provide me another 3 clients, and it will be for the half price for you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such offer tempts me however I must be decline it.
> 
> I have same hat you dog has only white. I love hat for winter!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hm... But as for me, I don't like hats of this style since childhood. I prefer sport hat and alaska-style hood for wind and serious temperatures...
> 
> p.s. happy Cosmonautics Day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only experience perhaps -10 temperature my hat make me warm.
> 
> Yes! Go CCCP! Go Yuri! First to space!
> 
> American friend please forgive nationalist pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Americans can be proud of monopoly in outer space, behind the Mars orbit. Especially of Vojagers...
Click to expand...


I find happy that America get Matt Damon back from Mars I worry to  much for him.


----------



## Gracie

Tatyanna made a funny!


----------

